# Have Watch, Will Travel – 7 of the Best GMT Watches



## watches.wa

NOMOS GMT is nice, elegant, sleek Typical bankers watch


----------



## Skeger08

That Breguet is so elegant. A really nice piece.


----------



## dustoffdax

If you get a chance to see the GS in person, you will be amazed by the sharpness and finishing. It really is second to none.


----------



## Mjy22

Love that nomos


----------



## DrGoode

Like the GS GMT, wouldn't mind having one of them one day...


----------



## unclemexnyc

I own the Nomos Weltzeit (Wempe 5th Avenue limited edition) and it is a GREAT travel watch (when we could travel 😡). Personally, I consider world time watches to be a separate category from GMT watches which track time ‘only’ over 2, max 3 time zones.


----------



## sscob1

Love that Oris


----------



## lwustenb

My next purchase will be the Grand Seiko SBGN003. Love the Grand Seiko chosen for this article.


----------



## stlwatchlvr

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


That Bremont is very interesting.


----------



## Snyder2185

First time seeing that Breguet, and am absolutely enamored. Would love to come across one in the metal.


----------



## cjwhitey

These are all beautiful watches, in their own right. I particularly love the Nomos Zurich World Timer, though the design is a bit confusing (that navy dial is wonderful!). I had not seen this Bell & Ross before, but it is very appealing - it reminds me of the Yema Heritage pieces that came out last year. The Monta Atlas has been on my want list for a year or so, but I think I've settled on a SBGN005 as my future GMT selection.


----------



## ekeyte

I love the blue dial with the red GMT hand on the B&R. That looks really cool. Good color combination.


----------



## watchman67

NOMOS is a unique looking piece.


----------



## alweisenberger

I've always liked the B&R especially the date window where the number isn't all cockeyed


----------



## Tsvols

Love the Nomos!!


----------



## huntfortime

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


Great article on GMT's. I always find myself looking for one and it's great to see something different than the popular models. All great pics.


----------



## [email protected]

I really like the looks of the Bell & Ross! I have a few of the Erika’s Original straps and they are fantastic...very comfortable.


----------



## Cicapiscopoco

OK
I love professionals and Doxa in particular, but the 750t GMT is a dream for me.








One day it will be mine ...


----------



## ibowers2

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


Great examples. I'm still holding out to see what Tudor does with the BB58 model. I'm all over a GMT with the same dimensions as that watch.


----------



## Lawrence648

I really like how Oris implements the GMT functionality. Just wis it was so damm big!


----------



## robertcladner55

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways. For more information about outsourcing companies in singapore please visit the website here www.webdevref.com/it-outsourcing-companies-in-singapore/
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


Is Bell and Ross worth the money?


----------



## choohooo

I guess it depends on how much money you have. Yes, they are higher quality pieces that command a higher price tag. Is there any watch "worth" more than a $100 G Shock that is just as good as telling time? My boss loves Hublot, I'd never dream of walking around w/ a Toyota Camry on my wrist but when you drive a Lambo Aventador, you get to decided what's worth your money! I love B & R. My only complaint is they lack the heritage some of these other brands have.


----------



## BtBaMrocks

The nomos is beautiful. I'm a bit biased towards GS tho...


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Seems like they left out some heavy hitters


----------



## AgentViper

Any thoughts on Ball Trainmaster or Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT watches?


----------



## Kurteti

One of the best gmts in my option is the sbgm221 from grand Seiko Or the sbgj203. They’re so elegant and functional and just so damn attractive


----------



## maksewendt

One comment I like about GMTs is that it should be your one travel watch, so it should be as at home on the beach as it is at a nice dinner party. Otherwise, you're packing two watches, which isn't very fancy free


----------



## johnnyboots

maksewendt said:


> One comment I like about GMTs is that it should be your one travel watch, so it should be as at home on the beach as it is at a nice dinner party. Otherwise, you're packing two watches, which isn't very fancy free


Exactly my trouble with choosing a GMT. A lot of our vacations include backpacking, freeze dried meals and dips in a river followed by a relaxing day in the city with a nice dinner and a cozy bed. I'd love something with the duality to do both seamlessly. Yes I could bring 2 watches but often I'm leaving luggage in the car parked on the side of the road in Slovenia (or insert wherever) for 3 days, or left with a hotel until I return. 

I bought the Oris Worldtimer on this list for exactly that reason, but damn it's a chonker. I hate to be the guy that complains about the size but if it could neck down 3-4mm it'd be PERFECT. That new VC Overseas Ti is a grail but I don't have 30k to blow on a watch.


----------



## leonbeast

id go with an omega seamaster planet ocean


----------



## George Zhang

DrGoode said:


> Like the GS GMT, wouldn't mind having one of them one day...


Wise choice mate, you will forget rolex if you have a GS, much better than that(same price range).


----------



## gr8adv

It would be interesting to see a world timer list. I may have gone for the Nomos but I don't believe the hour hand jumps backwards. That's a no go for me. I went with the B&M.


----------



## gr8adv

maksewendt said:


> One comment I like about GMTs is that it should be your one travel watch, so it should be as at home on the beach as it is at a nice dinner party. Otherwise, you're packing two watches, which isn't very fancy free


If I am on the beach, literally the last thing I want to know is what time it is.


----------



## philmil99

that *Bremont MBIII* is stunning with the red caseback. Not sure if I would chose it just for that feature, but it is interesting for sure.


----------



## Roley720

Beautiful piece!!


----------



## Reverend123!

I have a Grand Seiko GMT, although not the one you have recommended. I do thing and GS GMT is good value. Mine is currently with me in Mykonos, Greece on vacation.


----------



## mlfloyd1

lwustenb said:


> My next purchase will be the Grand Seiko SBGN003. Love the Grand Seiko chosen for this article.


I have the GS SBGJ201 GMT, Mount IWAKE. silvery white dial. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Givemore_2day

The Oris is a decent blend of modern GMT with the usability of a elegant daily. Love it!!


----------



## Rundeyvoo

How about the Explorer II GMT?


----------



## Seenovision

lwustenb said:


> My next purchase will be the Grand Seiko SBGN003. Love the Grand Seiko chosen for this article.


Tried a SBGN003 on this morning at the Grand Seiko boutique. Great fitting watch. Really hugs the wrist and not too dressy in person, which was my concern. I’m seriously eyeing one for my collection, as well.


----------



## Seenovision

Rundeyvoo said:


> How about the Explorer II GMT?


I tried this on earlier, as well. Too thick for my taste. Check out this shot:


----------



## Rundeyvoo

Seenovision said:


> I tried this on earlier, as well. Too thick for my taste. Check out this shot:
> 
> View attachment 16536714


Yeah, it looks a little too big for your wrist. It’s a good GMT though and has been all over with me. By far my go-to watch when I travel. It also flies under the radar [emoji6]


----------



## Seenovision

Rundeyvoo said:


> Yeah, it looks a little too big for your wrist. It’s a good GMT though and has been all over with me. By far my go-to watch when I travel. It also flies under the radar [emoji6]


It’s a beautiful watch. Love everything about it and was the first one I went towards at the AD. Like you said, just too big for my wrist. Happy to hear it works for you. Maybe even a little envious!


----------



## jcbill

Cicapiscopoco said:


> OK
> I love professionals and Doxa in particular, but the 750t GMT is a dream for me.
> 
> View attachment 15531559
> One day it will be mine ...





Cicapiscopoco said:


> OK
> I love professionals and Doxa in particular, but the 750t GMT is a dream for me.
> 
> View attachment 15531559
> One day it will be mine ...


Love the dial on this.


----------



## CCSTime

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> Love the Nomos and the Bremont! Thanks for pulling this list together!


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

I’ve never been a big fan of Bell & Ross, but I love the Grand Seiko’s! Still would like to add one to my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphahotel82

mnmcvicker01 said:


> The Oris is a decent blend of modern GMT with the usability of a elegant daily. Love it!!


I’d have to resound that sentiment. I love how Oris implements their GMTs with their push button on my BC4 Flight Timer. You can advance the hour hand with a simple push of the + or - buttons. Very efficient, tactile and oh so very aeronautic in flair (for all you pilots out there)


----------



## mak52580

I don’t really care for any of them. The Mido Ocean Star GMT is my current favorite. Any of the Rolexes, obviously as well.


----------



## chrisvett97

the GMT function on a watch is so useful. i use mine for work all the time and im just a personal trainer 😂 granted i just use it for the seconds hand duration while a client is doing a plank or a wallsit...... helps me not forget how long they been doing the exercise


----------



## Watch4It

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


The Oris & Bremont are both really sharp.


----------



## chrisvett97

That bell&ross right there is my type[emoji14]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty_G

Something about that Breguet just speaks to me. So classy.


----------



## SouthTX

Seenovision said:


> Tried a SBGN003 on this morning at the Grand Seiko boutique. Great fitting watch. Really hugs the wrist and not too dressy in person, which was my concern. I’m seriously eyeing one for my collection, as well.
> 
> View attachment 16536709


Don't wait too long, if you want a new SBGN003. According to LTJ it has been discontinued. Still new inventory out there.


----------



## clocksyluxurywatches

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


 Def going to be looking into these! awesome pieces!


----------



## ADMartin

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


I have a Ocean Crawler GMT and love it!


----------



## danielborrero07

Great article. Doxa are so gorgeous. They are definitely on my radar to acquire a few of them.


----------



## RecaanHarb

The Nomos GMT and Oris GMT are hands down my favorite offerings. Such fantastic pieces for travel! If only I had the money for the Nomos lol. Great write-up!


----------



## rdc01d

mak52580 said:


> I don’t really care for any of them. The Mido Ocean Star GMT is my current favorite. Any of the Rolexes, obviously as well.


That Mido Ocean Star GMT is excellent.


----------



## WagyuGuy85

Rolex Pepsi on Jubilee is king 👑


----------



## WagyuGuy85

Cicapiscopoco said:


> OK
> I love professionals and Doxa in particular, but the 750t GMT is a dream for me.
> 
> View attachment 15531559
> One day it will be mine ...


Very cool.


----------



## drewscott97

I'm a big fan of the Grand Seikos


----------



## tsmonk

The Bremont is a beauty.



Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


----------



## wwiseman

Liking that GS...


----------



## grhendrickson

The Bremont really is a nice watch. Over-engineered and tested for sure. I really wish not all of the MBs had the ejection seat handle on the seconds hand, but then again it's an MB, so...


----------



## Makattack44

Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*





Felix Scholz said:


> It's hard to beat the appeal of a travel watch-even in a time when we're travelling a whole lot less. First of all, they're super functional, as someone who Googles 'International meeting planner' on a weekly basis, being able to glance down at the wrist and quickly gauge the time in some far-flung corner of the globe is surprisingly useful, and that's even before getting to the on-the-ground benefits of a GMT when you're actually travelling. The second key to the enduring popularity of the GMT watch is the romance of it all. There's something about looking down at that orange GMT hand, or city name that you've only seen on a map that stirs the heart, that speaks to the possibility. Sure, you might be stuck at your desk at 4 pm on a Friday, but it's a new day somewhere else, and I dare you to tell me that thought isn't a little bit exciting.
> 
> So we've put together a list of seven of the best travel watches, across a range of prices - mostly your traditional GMT (which show at least one-time zone on a 24-hour scale), but we've snuck in a few dual timers in there as well. Now, this list isn't definitive, by any means (for example Patek Philippe and Rolex were both consciously left off). Still, these watches either spark that excitement for travel or excite in other, more technical, ways.
> 
> *Bell & Ross BR V2-93 GMT Blue*
> 
> ​
> Once upon a time Bell & Ross was a square watch in a round world, but, with their 'Vintage' collection the brand has leaned into the circle quite nicely. This V2-93 GMT is a lovingly done take on the classic aviation watch, with a faded grey and blue 245-hour bezel, a bold red second hand and a starburst blue dial that's pure B&R. The 41mm case and slender profile, along with the aluminium bezel insert give this watch loads of old-world charm. We can't help but notice some Rolex Explorer II influence here, but we'll allow it given how well excuted and smartly priced the piece is overall (starting from $3,200). One of the best features is the strap-a classic grey with a single blue centre stripe, and it's not a NATO like you might expect. Instead, it's an elastic offering from Erika's Originals.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Zurich World Time*
> 
> ​
> Next up we have the ingenious and appealing Zurich World Time from Nomos. It's hard to make a watch with two time zones and a full-on city ring while still maintaining a clear face, but Nomos has somehow pulled it off. It's worth noting that, despite the name and that city ring, this is a GMT, rather than world time watch. The main hands correspond to the city ring and are adjusted in on hour increments via that pusher at two. That little lump-like 24-hour display at three? Well, that's the home time, quaintly indicated by the monopoly-esque outline of a house. Looks a little complex, but it's not. The other great thing about this watch-the size is quite slight: 39.9mm across and 10.9mm tall. Discreet and dressy, no matter where you are. It's pricey for a Nomos, coming in at $6,100, but this combination of design, complication, and execution could come steeper from most other makers.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Monta Atlas*
> 
> ​
> The niche St. Louis-based brand Monta's second foray into the world of travel watches is the appropriately named Atlas. And while it doesn't offer much in the way of technical innovation (a fairly standard Sellita SW330 is running the show) it nails the brief of a travel watch‚at least what most mechanical watch-loving people want in a travel watch. The case is classic, but with enough refinements to keep it on the right side of boring, and the proportions (38.5mm across by 10.2mm tall) are glorious on the wrist. There are enough interesting elements on the dial too - like the stepped GMT hand. Add to this, the three attractive dial options, the decent 150m of water resistance and a solid price of $1,795 on bracelet, and it's a hard watch to fault.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Oris Big Crown ProPilot Worldtimer*
> 
> ​
> At first glance, this big, beefy 44.7mm titanium ProPilot from Oris looks like a regular dial timer - with a second-time display at three o'clock. But it's a watch with a unique take on the second time zone complication. You see, the coin edge bezel that is traditional in the line is, in this case functional. A simple twist of the bezel, and the local time adjusts (forwards or backwards) in a one-hour increments. There's an additional neat trick on the date - if you set the time backwards past midnight, the date will adjust backwards as well. A clever and practical take on a two-timer, and like all things Oris it delivers solid in the bang-for-buck department. Depending on the strap combo, these start at $3,600.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Bremont MBIII*
> 
> ​
> Given the historical associations between the GMT and aviation, it should come as no real surprise that the genre, and this list, is weighted towards pilots style watches. And when it comes to modern-style pilot's one brand is always towards the top: Bremont. And while the brand has quite a few GMTs in its lineup, none are more iconic than the MBIII. The most complicated offering in the 10-year-long partnership between the watch brand and the pre-eminant maker of ejection seats (Martin Baker), the MBIII offers traditional GMT functionality in a pilot's watch that's over-engineered to the nth degree, with the hardened case, anti-shock and anti-magnetic features on its specs list. Plus, it looks the business too. The brand just launched a new configurator for the three hand MBII models, but for now we are relegated to standard configurations of this piece, starting at $5,895. It can be had with either a bronze, orange, or anthracite case barrel, with white or black dial on leather strap or bracelet.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGJ203*
> 
> ​
> If we're honest, most any GMT from Grand Seiko's lineup would have been a worthwhile addition to this list-the quartz and Spring Drive movements are unique and exceptionally high-quality, but we settled on the more traditional automatic. But not just any automatic, the calibre 9S85 is one of Grand Seiko's famed hi-beats. On top of a storied movement, you get the 40mm 44GS-inspired case, with an exceptional level of hand-finish, and a rich, mercurial black dial with a radial Mt Iwate pattern. It'll set you back $6,300, but as we've said time and time again, a GS of any variety is worth the extra spend.
> 
> *Learn More
> 
> Breguet Classique Hora Mundi ref. 5717*
> 
> ​
> Breguet's reference 5717 takes the display of a second-time zone to an elevated level. First of all there are the looks. It's a complicated Breguet Classique, so you know it is going to be good. The bezel, the dial guilloche, the fluted case middle. Dreamy, excellent stuff. But in this case, the looks aren't the real story - it's the brains that wow. The complicated calibre 77F0 allows you to 'program' two timezones into the movement, thanks to the use of memory wheels and a bunch of other Breguet-patented wizardries. The observant amongst you might notice that the watch only displays one time zone (that aperture at 12 is the date) - not so. Simply press the button at eight and the whole time display, including date, day/night indicator and city display will instantly shift to London time. Intuitive and insanely fun. Bonus points to Breguet for actually making it relatively easy to adjust too.
> 
> *Learn More*


Great thorough thread. I dig your choices too. Definitely saving this post to brush up & get on the hunt for a few of these models especially that Breguet Classique!


----------

